# German Shepherd Training Commands



## wustengs (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to share below Basic German Commands which are basic commands but are very useful for those who has recently adopted GS Puppy.

These commands are easy to understand by your GSD.


German--------------Pronounced------------------Meaning

Heir------------------Here------------------------ Come

Sitz------------------Sits------------------------- Sit

Pass Auf-------------Pus Auf---------------------- Beware

Fuss---------------- Foos------------------------- Heel

Bleib-----------------Blibe--------------------------Stay

Platz-----------------Plotz-------------------------Lay

Such-----------------Zuhhk------------------------Track (calm) 

Phui------------------Fooey------------------------Shame, Stop It 

Voran----------------Foran-------------------------Search

Gib Laut--------------Geeb Laut--------------------Speak

Aus-------------------Aus--------------------------Stop: attack 

So Its Brav-----------So Its Brav--------------------Encouragement

Ja Ja Ja---------------Ya Ya Ya-------------------- Encouragement

Steh------------------Shtay------------------------Stand Stay 

Steh Auf--------------Shtay Auf--------------------Stand up 

I hope this will be helpful to newbies.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

wustengs said:


> I hope this will be helpful to newbies.


To newbies? Is the post total of 1 a misprint?

Sorry, could not resist. 
Welcome to the board! You'll find a vast knowledge of GSD's within this forum, enjoy!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

And for newbies wanting to spell the German commands correctly, it's HIER (not heir), PFUI (not phui) and SO ISTS BRAV (not so its brav).


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

While we are at it ...

"ja ja ja" in german means kiss my a$$

"so its brav" is incorrect also. The correct form is "so ist es brav" or slang "so isses brav" or bavarian slang "so is brav". This isn't used as commonly as "braver junge" which equals "good boy".

Finally, I do not see the need to differentiate between "Steh" and "Steh auf" which is basically the same as "Stand" and "Stand up".


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

i don't know about the rest of you but I need audio for how to pronounce some of those things

welcome, maybe head over to the introductions section and tell us about yourself and dog(s)


----------

